# Looking for some awesome furry webcomics



## TheoWolf (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been scouring the Internet for various furry comics that provide me with some decent entertainment, but the search has come up dry each time. Could you guys help me out and post some links on replies? That would be great.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 8, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45687


----------



## Zhael (Nov 8, 2009)

Screw it, give him another thread.
Concession, Two Kinds, and New World are the ones I like that other people agree with.
Furthia High and Wrongside are also good, but people tend not to like those in particular.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 8, 2009)

try here.
http://www.thewebcomiclist.com/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> try here.
> http://www.thewebcomiclist.com/



Or http://Belfry.com/comics.


----------



## livingwithyou (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/livingwithyou/


----------



## twichisug (Nov 10, 2009)

Furthia High and Wrongside are also good, but people tend not to like those in particular.


----------



## StormKitty (Nov 10, 2009)

http://belfrycomics.net/ is an excellent resource for finding furry webcomics, including which ones are most popular among other readers.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 10, 2009)

http://www.badlydrawnkitties.com/
http://www.nekothekitty.net/
http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/

Somebody I know likes Lackadaisycats, but it's not really my thing. Might be yours, though.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 11, 2009)

TheoWolf said:


> I have been scouring the Internet for various furry comics that provide me with some decent entertainment, but the search has come up dry each time. Could you guys help me out and post some links on replies? That would be great.


 


I'm working on a graphic novel (not a _comic _comic) dealing with all the major wars from the 1800's on up--the furry catch is that it uses anthropomorphic characters rather than humans. I am actually currently working on the American Civil War and the Vietnam War segments at the moment. Very bloody, very "colorful," very scarring. Vivid characters. (Mostly) My artwork.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Oregon Panda (Nov 15, 2009)

I started an adult oriented webcomic and posted up the first two pages just tonight. Check it out!

NOT SAFE FOR WORK
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3044449/


----------



## GeneralRazor (Dec 13, 2009)

did you try Jack on http://www.pholph.com/story_arcs.php?id=5 ?


----------



## meep277 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack is very....... diffrent. ALSO! try googleing JayNalor. the webcomic is Very long and goes places other ones don't or won't.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 2, 2010)

OK, first off, even though a lot of people are saying to try Jay Naylor's and Jack, I'd seriously recommend against it. Jay Naylor's an asshole who can't stop sticking his political opinions in his comic, and from what I hear, he's not very good to his fans, either.

Jack tries to be deep and philisophical, but it comes off as more of a parody then anything else. Especially the whole 'Rape Arena' thing. I mean, seriously, come on, are you kidding?

Honestly, if you really want to do yourself a favor, I'd head to the Bad Webcomics Wiki and check the furry section there to see where you shouldn't waste your time with. Even if you don't agree with everything there, it'll be a good guide to stay away from. http://badwebcomics.wikidot.com/

Now then. Let's put all the crap behind us so I can show you some REAL webcomics.

Lackadaisy Cats: The author of this isn't a furry, she just finds cats easier to give emotions. Still, though, don't let that turn you off, this one has some fantastic artwork, and 20's settings are always a big plus for me.

Commander Kitty This isn't really furry either (most 'pure' furry webcomics suck), but this is a humor-based comic that's incredibly cartoony, which is the kind of comic I particularly like.

Loyalty & Liberty This is basically a comic about the Revolutionary War. Only with cats. Haven't gotten too far into it, but this is some of the best art you'll ever see in a webcomic. Can't promise you that you can make a good history report with it, though.

I might get more, later. Seriously, dude, be sure to at least give these a peek first before you look at Jay Naylor's shit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Now then. Let's put all the crap behind us so I can show you some REAL webcomics.



Last time I checked, Jack and Better Days WERE "real webcomics". Simply because one does not like them does not make them any less "real". And seriously, dude, let HIM decide for HIMSELF what comics to read.


----------



## Millennium Sparrow (Feb 9, 2010)

Shivae Studio's cyantian.net has my favourite universe and awesome artwork and storylines; updates regularly. Huge archives!


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

Anything but Concessions and Furthia high.

Seriously. Check out dreamkeepers


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2010)

Jack

It's awesome. Just read it.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 9, 2010)

Lackadaisycats
2kinds
FW adventures


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 9, 2010)

http://mycagecomic.com/

-If you're the type of person who appreciates "get fuzzy" and "pearls before swine"


----------



## Cooon (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think his books are the internet, but there's a great graphic novelist who's pen name is Jason 1965-. You'll have to search for them at your local library, but I can't get enough of his comics. He doesn't have that many books out, but they're all very good, and he always uses furry characters. I don't know if he himself is aware of the fandom, but he draws them really well 


After some research i've discovered his real name is John Arne SÃ¦terÃ¸y. He put out more books then I thought, and he's nearly done with one now. Here's a site with the list. 
http://www.fantagraphics.com/index....&category_id=325&Itemid=62&vmcchk=1&Itemid=62


----------



## IggyB (Feb 22, 2010)

Broken Plot Device


----------



## serph (Feb 22, 2010)

Suicide for Hire
Concession
DMFA
Derideal


----------



## bdjwill (Feb 28, 2010)

I happen to like 
Housepets
http://www.housepetscomic.com/
Bear Nuts
http://www.bearnutscomic.com/
Sandra & Woo
http://www.sandraandwoo.com/
Vinci & Arty
http://www.vincifruit.com/
Code Name: Hunter
http://www.rcsitravel.net/index.php

Concession, Better Days, & Furthia High are good as well.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

They don't exist. I've been looking for one for awhile, but they all suck. Therefore I conclude that all furry webcomics, if not all webcomics in general, are bad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm also curious in this topic, I've yet to find good reading material in a long while. 

Jack sucks, don't recommend it to me EVAR!
Better Days, read it...it wasn't too bad.
Housepets from the other link up there looks sorta promising, might have to check it out though.


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 3, 2010)

These are all the furry webcomics I read.

Jack- some hate it, some love it.
http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5

concession
http://www.concessioncomic.com/

Furthia high
http://furthiahigh.concessioncomic.com/

Lackadaisy- this one is fantastic. check it out
http://www.lackadaisycats.com/index.php

Suicide for Hire
http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/

Harkovast
http://www.drunkduck.com/Harkovast/

Ozy & Millie- Great comic. ended in 2008.
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/

Broken plot device
http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/

skin deep
http://girlamatic.com/skindeep/

last resort
http://www.lastres0rt.com/

urban jungle comic
http://www.urbanjunglecomic.com/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the links, Now I got some reading material ^______________^


----------

